# Donating collars/leashes



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

A lot of rescues and shelters only list "necessities" like food/bedding/dog houses/treats. I'm trying to do a "buy one, donate one" for handmade dog collars/leashes since I used to make them. I was not sure if rescues/shelters needed them at all? I'm not really able to get an answer with the local GSD rescue since it's the holidays.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Hopps!

Leashes and collars for cats and dogs are a
necessity at our local shelter. I’ve donated both along with food bowls, toys, shampoo etc. even vet wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

xthine said:


> Hi Hopps!
> 
> Leashes and collars for cats and dogs are a
> necessity at our local shelter. I’ve donated both along with food bowls, toys, shampoo etc. even vet wrap.
> ...


Ok that’s good! I’m trying to sew more as a New Year’s resolution. Hopefully I’m able to make a few every month and donate them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Most rescues try to have "go home" collars (and sometimes leashes), often with a rescue tag, when the dog is delivered to the adopter. I'm always astonished when I see pics of a dog a year later still wearing that same collar.

Also, any rescues involved in transports MUST have good collars on the dog for the transport. A friend who does a lot of shelter-to-rescue transports from New Orleans spends a lot of her own money on collars for dogs headed for transport -- getting 6 dogs on a Greater Good flight to go up north means buying 6 collars to go with the dogs. The receiving rescues don't provide that stuff (they're the ones getting the adoption fee, too), and the volunteers organizing the transports for these dogs on the sending-end get stuck buying them because the shelters won't.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Be careful! Almost 15 years ago I donated some leashes and collars to a husky rescue and ended up with Nebbers!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Magwart said:


> Most rescues try to have "go home" collars (and sometimes leashes), often with a rescue tag, when the dog is delivered to the adopter. I'm always astonished when I see pics of a dog a year later still wearing that same collar.
> 
> Also, any rescues involved in transports MUST have good collars on the dog for the transport. A friend who does a lot of shelter-to-rescue transports from New Orleans spends a lot of her own money on collars for dogs headed for transport -- getting 6 dogs on a Greater Good flight to go up north means buying 6 collars to go with the dogs. The receiving rescues don't provide that stuff (they're the ones getting the adoption fee, too), and the volunteers organizing the transports for these dogs on the sending-end get stuck buying them because the shelters won't.


Looks like I have some investigating to do to see what the rescues near by do. I know collars are more expensive for larger dogs. It's lovely to know a lot of adoptees keep the "go home" collars from their adoption! My end goal is to provide a few choices to make the adoption process more personalized, provide financial relief for the rescues themselves and give the option for adopters to get 1 collar repair or something to that extent. 

Would a plain nylon collar work better for rescues with a transport team? Trying to figure out the logistics



jarn said:


> Be careful! Almost 15 years ago I donated some leashes and collars to a husky rescue and ended up with Nebbers!


Thank you for the warning. I'll make sure I keep my eyes closed so I can't see any of the cute doggo faces 😂


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, basic, flat collars are all they need for transport!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Hopps said:


> Thank you for the warning. I'll make sure I keep my eyes closed so I can't see any of the cute doggo faces 😂


If someone says "Did you want to see the litter of puppies? They're two weeks old!" RUN (or not, I mean, Neb's the best)


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I must admit...

Willow's collar is from a shelter...

I tried to rescue a dog a few years before I got her, but I had to return him because of some major behavioral problems. I had bought him a new collar but kept the one he came out of the shelter with. Then when I got Willow, her collar was way too big so I used that old one. It's her main collar now.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

jarn said:


> If someone says "Did you want to see the litter of puppies? They're two weeks old!" RUN (or not, I mean, Neb's the best)


The local GSD rescue has a litter of puppies as we speak. The second one is alone at the foster home because his sister got adopted 🥺 

















banzai555 said:


> I must admit...
> 
> Willow's collar is from a shelter...
> 
> I tried to rescue a dog a few years before I got her, but I had to return him because of some major behavioral problems. I had bought him a new collar but kept the one he came out of the shelter with. Then when I got Willow, her collar was way too big so I used that old one. It's her main collar now.


That's wonderful to hear that Willow's collar is from the shelter! I hope when I make and donate the collars, the owners keep them for a long time. Is Willow enjoying the colder weather and snow? The mountains near me had about 50 inches of snow last weekend, I think they closed the roads..


----------

